
Welcome to the Age of Trump - petewailes
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/19/welcome-to-the-age-of-trump
======
StefanBG
People would hate to admit it, but Trump has very strong linguistic appeal. He
has a way with words that is wizard like.

~~~
bottlerocket
If you haven't been reading
[http://blog.dilbert.com/](http://blog.dilbert.com/) recently, you should be.
It's fascinating

